# For me this is Heaven ...



## Alxmrphi

Hello, can anyone who knows Latin translate these lines please?

For me this is Heaven
No Shame
In Love With the ordinary


----------



## Flaminius

I am just wondering if the three lines are part of a longer whole such as poetry.  In that case, providing more context would help other posters interpret how the lines should be connected to each other.

Flaminius,
Other Languages moderator


----------



## Alxmrphi

It's from a song I think, I don't have anymore context to go with it.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Automatic translator says:

Mihi is est Olympus Haud Dedecus In Diligo Per vulgaris

But I never trust those things


----------



## linguist786

I felt like a challenge, so from my GCSE Latin: 

_For me this is Heaven
No Shame
In Love With the ordinary_

_Hoc est caelum mihi_
_???_
_furero aliqua cum mediocrum_

I'm so unsure about that, but oh well!


----------



## Alxmrphi

Not many people know Latin here do they? lol


----------



## Outsider

There are a few who do. Wait one or two days.


----------



## gwrthgymdeithasol

Alex_Murphy said:


> Not many people know Latin here do they? lol



I haven't studied it for a few years and I've no dictionary to hand, but you could do worse than:

mihi hoc divinus est
nullus pudor
depereo cottidianum

(Makes as much sense to me as the English at least  )


----------



## Outsider

"Quotidianum"? 
Or is "cotti-" a variant of "quoti-"?


----------



## gwrthgymdeithasol

Outsider said:


> "Quotidianum"?
> Or is "cotti-" a variant of "quoti-"?



Yes. Looks like a mistake but isn't


----------



## OCCASVS

Hoc per me caelestum
Nihili ignominioso
Amore mediocrium deperiens

or

Hoc caelestum
Nullum ignominioso
Amore mediocrium deperientem, existĭmo

or

Hoc per me caelestum
Nihili ignominioso
Concors mediocrium

I think they're correct. I've tried to translate these sentences at my best (checking with my dictionary and my grammar books).

P.S. In the last translation, I've considered "in love" as "in harmony".


----------



## Alxmrphi

Ciao occasvs... ma quale preferisci?
Grazie per l'aiuto. Che cos'è la differenza tra questi due pezzi, se ci sono giusti tutt'e e due come hai detto, grazie, li posso usare!

Thanks to others for their attempts as well.

 - Alex.


----------



## OCCASVS

Ciao,
the first version has the genitive of estimation and the verb is "to be", which I've omitted;
the second one has the verb "to estimate" (existĭmo=I estimate).

The best version, in my opinion, is the third, because it sounds more Latin.
Its literal translation is:
This is for me celestial
By no way shameful
In harmony with the ordinary


----------



## jazyk

Mihi hoc (est) coelum
Sine verecundia
Amans communium


----------



## Alxmrphi

Jazyk... what have you done differently? (also what is "est" in brackets, should that be included or not?)

Just trying to understand it, that's all.


----------



## OCCASVS

Of course my translation was too much complex 

The jazyk's seems the best


----------



## Alxmrphi

Il più complesso il meglio


----------

